# Can you move your ear muscles by will?



## _ORiON_ (Jun 15, 2007)

Just curious here, because I happen to do the third option. 

Other than that, I don't think I have any other "abnormalities."


----------



## Spikey (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm the same as you.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm the second. Both go at the same time. I can move one more than the other though


----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope, but I can airfart with my hand on my eyesocket


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 15, 2007)

OK, when moving my ear muscles my forehead  and my hairline moves up, is this normal?


----------



## _ORiON_ (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mcp2 @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> OK, when moving my ear muscles my foreheadÂ and my hairline moves up, is this normal?



it happens to me too whenever I move my ear muscles


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Tdon @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Nope, but I can airfart with my hand on my eyesocketÂ


whoa!!! wanna trade my sweet ear abilities for your aif fart abilities!?!?!?


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea. I can touch my index finger to the back of my hand too. "double jointed" in all 8 fingers (damn you, thumbs)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope, I can't...

I can't do any of these strange things for some reason...


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jun 15, 2007)

can't do it.


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

My only mutant power is the *Taco Tongue*



-of course-


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 15, 2007)

Eyebrows - independant
Nostrils - tandem
Ears - independant
Pecs - N/A


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2007)

What's the sound of one ear waggling?


----------



## Retal (Jun 15, 2007)

This is important research.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mcp2 @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> OK, when moving my ear muscles my foreheadÂ and my hairline moves up, is this normal?



That's also what I can do.  I'm not sure if that's really the way it's supposed to work, though.  I think that it's more that ears moving is a byproduct of moving my eyebrows and forehead around.


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)

Second option for me... i envy you people of the third option =/ Independent ear moving is way cooler that both ears at the same time


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think it's a habit now, THANKS ALOT GUYS!

All my friends laugh at me


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep, I can do the second one. Sometimes I can get an individual one going if I concentrate.


----------



## wzeroc (Jun 16, 2007)

Got the third. i wonder, what advantages come in knowing this?


----------



## Jax (Jun 16, 2007)

I can move my nostril muscles!


----------



## Retal (Jun 21, 2007)

These skills should be harnessed by the DS' next new official Nintendo accessory.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 21, 2007)

Never really tried it before....I can move my right one individually or both at the same time, but not my left one individually.


----------



## kersplatty (Jun 21, 2007)

i thought this said can you move your ears by wii


----------



## beethy (Jun 22, 2007)

lol, interesting results


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 23, 2007)

I can't move my ears separately.
But I can flex my pects at an extremely fast rate


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't do that, ):
But I can make weird noises that scare the shit out of everybody!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 25, 2007)

i cant do anything weird...is it wrong for me to be happy iwth that?


----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 28, 2007)

third option for me


----------



## cornaljoe (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes in my exciting adolescent adventures, one of the things my sensei taught me was how to move my ears.  First when I moved them they both moved at the same time, then I learned how to move one at a time.  Wonderful times...

PS: By sensei, I meant the figure I saw in the mirror...


----------



## 1man1dream (Jul 19, 2007)

yes I can move both but I only figured out a few months ago when a friend asked me in real life >.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jul 19, 2007)

I can move either one independently of the other.  My dad taught me how to do it when I was about 9, and I've been moving my ears ever since.


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 19, 2007)

I can do pretty much all the stuff mthr can,  and I can make fart sonds with 6 different parts of my body (hands, eye socket, elbow, knee, armpit, and last but not least, my ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 19, 2007)

I can vibrate my eyeballs too, it's pretty weird, trust me.

I've only known two other people that can do it, one of 'em was my dad, the other was a girl I was trying to freak out when I was 12 or so, then she did it right back.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jul 19, 2007)

I think I can vibrate my eyeballs too, but I've never shown anyone, cause I didn't think it was anything special.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to the wiggly eyeball club!

There's a name for it, but a quick google didn't turn anything up. I remember reading that it's not particularly good for you, but then neither is driving backwards while blindfolded.


----------



## Skyy (Jul 19, 2007)

I would love to be freak who could move hes ears by will. I've tried many times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also tried out all these other weird things like trying to move my nostrils and stuff..

I wish I could lick my elbows, I know I know. It's impossible and stuff, but I still want to do it. If I could do othat I would instantly drop out of work and just lick my elbows all day long.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jul 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Skyy @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> I would love to be freak who could move hes ears by will. I've tried many times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you'd think it was all that exciting if you could actually do it.


----------



## Skyy (Jul 19, 2007)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ Jul 19 2007 said:


> I don't think you'd think it was all that exciting if you could actually do it.



Yeah but feels like an awesome idea at the moment.


----------



## junker (Jul 19, 2007)

looks like i'm in the cool club, 3rd option. 

that hardogay w/e avatar is very damn gay^


----------



## berlinka (Jul 19, 2007)

My father always wiggled his ears. I never managed to learn it. It's probably not genetic...


----------



## Skyy (Jul 19, 2007)

QUOTE(junker @ Jul 19 2007 said:


> that hardogay w/e avatar is very damn gay^



best, period.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 19, 2007)

3rd option for me =p What joy it is to move my ear without moving the other!XD


----------



## xflash (Jul 19, 2007)

third option and by the way i can airfart with my eye socket too but then again i can to that with just my hands too


----------



## Cyan (Jul 19, 2007)

I can't move my ears when I was young.

But then I wear glasses, and little by little I manage to move them to make my glasses going up again when they are falling on my nose.
Now I can move them independently.

It looks like nerves are appearing when needed


----------



## Skyy (Jul 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Jul 19 2007 said:


> It looks like nerves are appearing when neededÂ



Hehehe..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder why you would *need* nervers there


----------



## iTech (Jul 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Skyy @ Jul 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cyan @ Jul 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like nerves are appearing when neededÂ
> ...



It's a remnant from our half-dog days way down the evolutionary line. Know how most animals have ears, and how they can move them towards the direction of sound? Same shit.

So, those that can't move their ears are more evolved than those who can - who are half-dog monkey people.

Sadly, I can move my left ear a bit.
(And, I can spread my buttcheecks apart just by bending over. Which is another evolutionary trait we inherited for some obscure purpose ...)


----------



## Foie (Jul 22, 2007)

My ears don't move...

But I can move my nostrils, and I am very flexible in the elbow and hip joints.  I can put my leg behind my head and bend my left elbow behind my head further than normal.  Other than that, I don't have any double jointed...ness...


----------



## litobro (Jul 24, 2007)

both ears can move. I thank my best friend for teaching me how!


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 25, 2007)

i can move them.. just a TIIIINNNNY bit tho


----------



## Maktub (Jul 25, 2007)

3rd option.
And that makes me feel special.


----------

